# Crystal River Snook



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm in Crystal River for a few days and went out solo this morning in the yak. Got a few nice Snook and a few Redfish. Highlight was this beautiful 37" Snook from 12" of water. I have to give big credit to my buddy Brian Stauffer of www.fishheadkayakcharters.com. He couldn't paddle with me this morning, but he told me what area to fish and he was spot on. If you're ever in Crystal River area and want somebody to put you on some fish, he's the man to call.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish Chris. Glad you didn't lift that hog outta the water just to take a picture of it. Good job. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

In all honesty, I did hold her up for one quick pic, but kept her in the water pretty the whole time until release. I try to take the best care of them. Such an awesome species of fish.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That is indeed a beauty. Congrats.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Chris V said:


> I'm in Crystal River for a few days and went out solo this morning in the yak. Got a few nice Snook and a few Redfish. Highlight was this beautiful 37" Snook from 12" of water. I have to give big credit to my buddy Brian Stauffer of www.fishheadkayakcharters.com. He couldn't paddle with me this morning, but he told me what area to fish and he was spot on. If you're ever in Crystal River area and want somebody to put you on some fish, he's the man to call.


Great big sow there!! Congrats. I'll bet there was some screaming drag there! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a cool pic anyways.....regardless if we can't see the whole critter!!! Congrats!


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

That's the next fish on my bucket list... awesome pic and report Chris!


----------



## lake13 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sweet Chris I am heading down there this summer for the first time.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Another pic


----------

